# Introducing your latest CBMod, gafftapegreenia



## dvsDave (Mar 6, 2014)

It is with great pleasure that The Senior Team and myself announces @gafftapegreenia as our latest CBMod.

Noah has been a CB member since 2005, and has contributed much to the community. @gafftaper and myself met Noah last year at the Milwaukee USITT Expo. We invited him to dinner and had a chance to talk and get to know him. Over the next year, we have watched him interact with you, the CB Community. 

When @gafftaper was unavailable to go to USITT this year, I invited Noah to join me and help me represent ControlBooth to the USITT members. Only once he accepted did I ask him if he would accept a post as a CB Moderator. So, please join me in welcoming @gafftapegreenia on board as our newest moderator.

-dvsDave


----------



## StradivariusBone (Mar 7, 2014)

Everytime I see @gafftapegreenia and @gafftaper posting in the same thread, I imagine they're part of some sort of Adhesive Power Rangers group. 

Do they even make pink gaff tape though...

Congrats!


----------



## jonliles (Mar 7, 2014)

Noah-awesome!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 7, 2014)

I serve at the pleasure of the devious one.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Mar 7, 2014)

They make gaff tape in 21 different colors, Strad. Trust me on this.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 7, 2014)

StradivariusBone said:


> Everytime I see @gafftapegreenia and @gafftaper posting in the same thread, I imagine they're part of some sort of Adhesive Power Rangers group.
> 
> Do they even make pink gaff tape though...
> 
> Congrats!




We are the gaff brothers! United in non residue leaving, matte finish, show saving utility! 

And yes, gaff comes in pink. But my favorite color is my avatar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 7, 2014)

StradivariusBone said:


> Everytime I see @gafftapegreenia and @gafftaper posting in the same thread, I imagine they're part of some sort of Adhesive Power Rangers group. !



It's more like the Wonder Twins.... and I'm Zan. 

Gaff brother powers activate! I'll secure those cables to that carpet brother, you activate the Anti-duct-tape-o-beam! 

Our work is finished here.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 7, 2014)

gafftaper said:


> It's more like the Wonder Twins.... and I'm Zan.
> 
> Gaff brother powers activate! I'll secure those cables to that carpet brother, you activate the Anti-duct-tape-o-beam!
> 
> Our work is finished here.



I knew I'd be Jayna! The question is, who is Gleek?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 7, 2014)

gafftapegreenia said:


> I knew I'd be Jayna! The question is, who is Gleek?



Last I heard Gleek was attending Carnegie Mellon.


----------



## josh88 (Mar 7, 2014)

Congrats! I'm sorry I didn't get to meet you... Unless I did. Did you make the meet up at usitt last year? I wish I'd has the chance to actually meet more of us. I'm looking forward to cincy for that reason.


Via tapatalk


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 8, 2014)

josh88 said:


> Congrats! I'm sorry I didn't get to meet you... Unless I did. Did you make the meet up at usitt last year? I wish I'd has the chance to actually meet more of us. I'm looking forward to cincy for that reason.



I think I remember both of you at the Milwaukee USITT meet up.


----------



## josh88 (Mar 8, 2014)

That week was such a blur and I'm in the middle of my wife's tech week that I only really remember Dave, Bill Connor and gaff bein go there but I know there were a couple others. This is exhaustion talking, why didn't we pick fields that offer more vacations.


Via tapatalk


----------



## JohnD (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh wow, I totally misread this one. You are announcing a new person as a moderator. I thought it was a new color scheme for the site.


----------



## danhr (Mar 8, 2014)

Congratulations......and I wish you could come over and lecture our staff on the evils of duct tape.......


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 8, 2014)

JohnD said:


> Oh wow, I totally misread this one. You are announcing a new person as a moderator. I thought it was a new color scheme for the site.



Yep, we are ditching the black and yellow and going chartreuse and hot pink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 8, 2014)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Yep, we are ditching the black and yellow and going chartreuse and hot pink.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



wait, is that Traditional or Web Chartrese? Chartreuse (color) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 8, 2014)

dvsDave said:


> wait, is that Traditional or Web Chartrese? Chartreuse (color) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Web, most definitely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 8, 2014)

ROFLMAO

But the background is just white, its not retina burning yet. 

On the plus side, I can actually read the "premium member" banner now.


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 8, 2014)

For those of you who want to know what @gafftapegreenia is talking about: Introducing your latest CBMod, gafftapegreenia | ControlBooth


----------



## chausman (Mar 8, 2014)

Oww...

Then again... there is my signature...


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 8, 2014)

You boys and your ****ing around appear to have broken something.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 8, 2014)

I think the "oww" was his retinas burning as a result of the new color scheme, but then he was making reference to the fact that his sig line is rather flamboyant itself.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 9, 2014)

You're all missing out.


----------



## venuetech (Mar 9, 2014)

Congrats 
Hopefully your new powers won't go to your head.


The pink and green go well with the new CB colors


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 10, 2014)

derekleffew said:


> You boys and your ****ing around appear to have broken something.



Fixed the banner. Whatever else is in the picture is completely beyond me


----------



## zmb (Mar 10, 2014)

gafftapegreenia said:


> You're all missing out.View attachment 10573


MY EYES!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 10, 2014)

dvsDave said:


> Fixed the banner. Whatever else is in the picture is completely beyond me



You know I'm gonna be leaving it like that, for a while at least.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 10, 2014)

Ha! We are officially well into the hazing and doing a great job.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 13, 2014)

@gafftaper and I have coordinated avatars for the benefit of the CB community.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Mar 13, 2014)

They're the adhesive ControlBooth deserves, just not the tape it needs right now.

So we'll attach some stuff to other stuff.

Because they can take it.


----------

